# Lightweight Cranks



## Pesling (16. Oktober 2006)

Moin, 
ich rechne schon ewig hin und her und vergleiche alle möglichen Kurbeln...im Moment fahre ich RNC Pro Street Cranks 958g mit Euro BB und Titan Achse, würde aber gerne was leichteres fahren. Folgende habe ich mir angeschaut und deswegen wurd auch schon rumtelefoniert:

1. KHE Hindenburg Flatland - 758g komplett - hält auf Dauer keine Springerei aus, weil eben Flachland
2. St Martin - 740g komplett - siehe KHE, bei beiden wurde mir ausdrücklich abgeraten
3. Eastern Titan Cranks - 614g komplett - laut Eastern darf man damit auch net rumspringen, toll und dafür 700 Ocken hinlegen? Ne!
4. Profile Race - 860g komplett - bissl teuer halt, wenn auch günstiger als Eastern

Ich möchte min. 100g sparen, mehr is besser! Geliebäugelt hatte ich mit der Odyssey Wombolt ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=244893 )...laut Webseite ohne Lager 739,28g (1LB 10.2 OZ)...laut anderer Seite 775g ohne Lager...laut noch anderer Webseite mit Lager 940g - was stimmt denn ez? Weiß das einer? Der Preis (ca. 200 Euro) ist geil und Odyssey gibt lebenslange Garantie und die hält soweit ich mich informiert habe.
Habts ihr Alternativvorschläge? Sollte noch im bezahlbaren Bereich sein und verfügbar ohne riesen Wartezeiten!
Danke!


----------



## AerO (16. Oktober 2006)

also ich denke die wombolt wird hier noch keiner haben. habe auch noch keine am rad gesehen. aber die profile race kann ich dir ausdrücklich empfehlen. bin mit meiner top zufrieden und mit den entsprechenden titan-upgrades ist die so ziemlich eine der leichtesten, durchaus haltbaren und bewährtesten kurbeln, die es am markt gibt. meine hält seit januar perfekt und ich hab absolut nichts zu beanstanden. vielleicht sollten crankarmslides auf waschbeton nicht dein lieblingstrick sein, aber für trails, park und manuals ist die kurbel toll..
wärmstens zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (16. Oktober 2006)

Haben die nen guten D-Land Vertrieb? Welche Kombi fährst du genau?


----------



## AerO (16. Oktober 2006)

allerdings. profile wird über countrybikes vertrieben http://www.countrybikes.de.
ich fahre die race in 170mm mit profile titanachse und demnächst knight titanschrauben.


----------



## Pesling (16. Oktober 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> allerdings. profile wird über countrybikes vertrieben http://www.countrybikes.de.
> ich fahre die race in 170mm mit profile titanachse und demnächst knight titanschrauben.



Jo die Seite kenn ich...aber die Race mit Titanachse wiegen 962g...da sind meine RNCs leichter...


----------



## AerO (16. Oktober 2006)

dann wirds echt schwierig. es gibt ja noch die mini-magnatanium. zwar unbezahlbar, aber die wäre dann leichter.


----------



## Pesling (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin mir net sicher, ob ich die Wombolt mal ausprobieren sollte...nur die Gewichtsangaben variieren total...


----------



## AerO (16. Oktober 2006)

würd noch n paar wochen warten, bis die jemand daheim hat und dann mit waagenbild nen schluss ziehen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. Oktober 2006)

gibt ja auch noch die flybikes 2.5 sollen 760g wiegen

naja wie gesagt die mini sind halt die leichtesten, also meine nächsten kurbeln sind gesichtert


----------



## Pesling (16. Oktober 2006)

Zu den Minis finde ich nirgendwo Gewichtsangaben...


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. Oktober 2006)

wiegen in 165mm 692g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (16. Oktober 2006)

ohne jegliche Garantie - vielversprechend


----------



## Moshcore (16. Oktober 2006)

also die mini haben aaron chase und ein paar andere gehabt ob sie die immer noch fahren kein plan, die wombolt wiegt was bei 840 gramm arme mit achse aber ohne lager musst mal www.bmxboard.de schauen da gibt es infos, bei den news, ich fahre die eastern titan und sie hält, und ja ich grinde auf beton damit, also die scheint zu halten. Aber der Preis ist schon heavy auf jeden fall


----------



## Pesling (16. Oktober 2006)

Beim BMX-Board steht 760g ohne Lager...jeder sagt was anders...hmmm...Eastern sind übrigens net mehr lieferbar...hatten die ja am Rohr.


----------



## Moshcore (17. Oktober 2006)

wieso die sind doch lieferbar ?????


----------



## evil_rider (17. Oktober 2006)

die odyssey wiegt 832g... und zwar 100%!!!

und die KHE flat hält bisher wunderprächtig auf street, dirt und park... paar fette einschläge musste sie auch schon hinnehmen!

fahre sie allerdings erst gute 2 monate...


persönliches: ich würde NIEMALS geschweißtes titan fahren... ausser nen rahmen!
lenker, gabel, kurbeln... alles viel zu stark belastet, alles schon aus titan gesehn, und alles auch schon gerissen oder gebrochen gesehn... nein danke!


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

grafix schrieb:


> wieso die sind doch lieferbar ?????



laut Info vom Freitag net mehr...

@Evil: wie du schon sagtest erst 2 Monate...hab vom Vertrieb gehört, dass man die Springerei lassen sollte, lange macht die das net mit, ansonsten wäre die KHE 1te Wahl, alleine wegen Preis.
832g ohne Lager oder mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoesTaverne (17. Oktober 2006)

Also bei den Wombolt Kurbeln hab ich als Gewichtsangabe gefunden : 850gr ohne Lager


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> gibt ja auch noch die flybikes 2.5 sollen 760g wiegen



Und real  ? Wie sind die denn? Können die was?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. Oktober 2006)

Sry für meinen Ausflug ins BMX-Forum:

Ich fahr auch die Profile (allerdings die SS) mit Ti-Achse und Normalen Kurbelschrauben (Truvativ, NC-17 o.Ä..) Normalen Schalen u. Lagern.

Gewicht hatte ich im Kopf, war auf 100% unter 900gramm, jedoch für die Profile-Qualität bin ich gerne bereit, ein Paar Gramm Mehrgewicht in Kauf zu nehmen. 

Ma merkts einfach, Lager+Verarbeitungsqualität einfach absolute Spitze, da schmeiß ich gerne alle anderen Konsorten in die Tonne. Ein/Ausbau ne sache auf 2min, alles Supergeschmeidig, Lagerqualität absolute Sahne (fahr zt. sogar ohne Washers..)

Kann ich nur empfehlen, mir kommt ohne Komprommisse NIE mehr was anderes an s Rad.


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

Eine 900g+ Profile würd sich net lohnen, die Gewichtsersparnis ist einfach viel zu klein. Ich fahr im Moment selbst ne Staaten-Kurbel und die Qualität ist auch geil, aber ich möcht mehr Gewicht sparen für mein neues Projekt, sonst hab ich keine Parts mehr zum sparen (ja ganz sicher)...nur Kurbel geht was. Kurbel, haltbar, Euro BB, bezahlbar, unter 870g inkl. Lager.
Und Eastern Titan will ich net, weil 1. zu teuer und 2. hält net bei härterem Einsatz.
Bei Flybikes.com finde ich übrigens nix über die Kurbel. Bei Google-Sucherei kam nur raus, dass das System wohl net funzen soll.


----------



## evil_rider (17. Oktober 2006)

Pesling schrieb:


> laut Info vom Freitag net mehr...
> 
> @Evil: wie du schon sagtest erst 2 Monate...hab vom Vertrieb gehört, dass man die Springerei lassen sollte, lange macht die das net mit, ansonsten wäre die KHE 1te Wahl, alleine wegen Preis.
> 832g ohne Lager oder mit?



natürlich out of the box. also ohne lager...


----------



## evil_rider (17. Oktober 2006)

Pesling schrieb:


> Eine 900g+ Profile würd sich net lohnen, die Gewichtsersparnis ist einfach viel zu klein. Ich fahr im Moment selbst ne Staaten-Kurbel und die Qualität ist auch geil, aber ich möcht mehr Gewicht sparen für mein neues Projekt, sonst hab ich keine Parts mehr zum sparen (ja ganz sicher)...nur Kurbel geht was. Kurbel, haltbar, Euro BB, bezahlbar, unter 870g inkl. Lager.
> Und Eastern Titan will ich net, weil 1. zu teuer und 2. hält net bei härterem Einsatz.
> Bei Flybikes.com finde ich übrigens nix über die Kurbel. Bei Google-Sucherei kam nur raus, dass das System wohl net funzen soll.



man kann immer und überall noch was einsparen....

mach ne partlist, und ich sage dir, da geht noch einiges!


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:


> man kann immer und überall noch was einsparen....
> 
> mach ne partlist, und ich sage dir, da geht noch einiges!



Hast PM


----------



## -cedric- (17. Oktober 2006)

@AerO die knight ti. flush mount bolts würd ich dir abraten  1. titan auf titan kann durchaus probleme mit dem gewind geben 2. gewichtsersparnis ist nicht mehr als 25g


----------



## paule_p2 (17. Oktober 2006)

Pesling schrieb:


> aber ich möcht mehr Gewicht sparen für mein neues Projekt, sonst hab ich keine Parts mehr zum sparen (ja ganz sicher).




wiegt der cooper nich allein schon 3,2kg? wie wärs mit nem anderen stahlrahmen, der smith is ja z.b. leichter, wenn du bei A!B bleiben willst. Wenn nicht, der neue mob soll ja relativ leicht sein, oder wie wärs mit nem charge aus titan


----------



## Son (17. Oktober 2006)

wenn du wüsstes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> wiegt der cooper nich allein schon 3,2kg? wie wärs mit nem anderen stahlrahmen, der smith is ja z.b. leichter, wenn du bei A!B bleiben willst. Wenn nicht, der neue mob soll ja relativ leicht sein, oder wie wärs mit nem charge aus titan



3140g...ich hab aber bald nen leichteren als den Mob  

@Son: wir wissen Bescheid


----------



## paule_p2 (17. Oktober 2006)

Son schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstes...



wenn ich was wüsste? ok laut A!B seite 3,14, gibt trozdem leichtere rahmen. und so viel lässt sich an dem rahmen ja auch nicht mehr wegfräsen




aha... sonderanfertigung oder ganz neuer rahmen?


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

neuer Rahmen


----------



## AerO (17. Oktober 2006)

-cedric- schrieb:


> @AerO die knight ti. flush mount bolts würd ich dir abraten  1. titan auf titan kann durchaus probleme mit dem gewind geben 2. gewichtsersparnis ist nicht mehr als 25g



was heißt probleme mit dem gewinde?


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

So nachdem ich in allen möglichen BMX-Foren rumgespamt habe, werde ich wohl folgende Kombi nehmen:
Profile Race (610g), Titan-Achse (160g), Odyssey Euro BB (100g?), um die 860/870g...


----------



## j.e.t. (17. Oktober 2006)

schrauben fehlen noch, kannst die titanachse noch hohlbohren


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

Könnte ich eigentlich die Titan Achse von KHE (136g) nehmen? Die Verzahnung ist die gleiche (48T).


----------



## AerO (17. Oktober 2006)

wenns ne 19er ist, seh ich da kein problem.


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

Isset...würd 30g sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (17. Oktober 2006)

wethepeople ti achse kannst du verwenden, diese ist bereits hohl innen und hat eine 48T verzahnung.

-toby


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

Was wiegt die denn?
Profile Ti = 160g
KHE Ti hohl = 136g


----------



## Tobster (17. Oktober 2006)

entschuldigung ich verschrieb mich, meinte eine fsa ti achse, ebenfalls hohl, wiegt 136gr -- denke dann kannst du auch die KHE verwenden, falls du da leichter heran kommst.

-toby


----------



## paule_p2 (17. Oktober 2006)

Pesling schrieb:


> So nachdem ich in allen möglichen BMX-Foren rumgespamt habe, werde ich wohl folgende Kombi nehmen:
> Profile Race (610g), Titan-Achse (160g), Odyssey Euro BB (100g?), um die 860/870g...






warum nimmst du net die wombolt? kommt doch nachgewogen auf 850gr um ist um einiges billiger als deine oben aufgeführte kombo...


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

Ja nachgewogen 850g OHNE Lager. Lager wiegen ca. nochmal 100g und dann könnt ich genauso gut meine 958g RNC behalten.
Wir halten mal fest - das leichteste und haltbarste was geht:

1) Profile Race Cranks Kurbelarme 610g
2) KHE Titanhohlachse 136g
3) Odyssey EuroBB deutlich unter 100g

Preis wird denk ich bei 300 Euro für alles liegen.


----------



## paule_p2 (17. Oktober 2006)

Pesling schrieb:


> Ja nachgewogen 850g OHNE Lager.




ok... mich würd intressieren wie viel dein leichtbau projekt ca. kosten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (17. Oktober 2006)

Sicher das die Wombolt nachgewogen ohne Lager 850g wiegt?


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:


> Sicher das die Wombolt nachgewogen ohne Lager 850g wiegt?



Ja, wurde extra von nem Shop für mich nachgewogen, stimmt auch mit dem Wiegen von Evil etwa überein.


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> ok... mich würd intressieren wie viel dein leichtbau projekt ca. kosten wird.



Mit allen Teilen ca. 2500 Euro.


----------



## evil_rider (18. Oktober 2006)

Pesling schrieb:


> Mit allen Teilen ca. 2500 Euro.



ist ja noch günstig...


----------



## Aff?e (18. Oktober 2006)

fürn mauntanbaig


----------



## Moshcore (18. Oktober 2006)

wird es dann wenigstens leichter als meins


----------



## -cedric- (18. Oktober 2006)

und leichter als meins?


----------



## Pesling (18. Oktober 2006)

kommt drauf an, was dein Radl im Moment wiegt 

Hier nochmal alle Preise für euch zusammengesucht:

Profile Race Kurbelarme 139 Euro
KHE Titanachse 99.95 Euro
Odyssey Euro BB 34.95 Euro

Gesamt: 273.90 Euro


----------



## W4hlurn3 (18. Oktober 2006)

spacergewicht kommt auch noch dazu oder nich?


----------



## Pesling (18. Oktober 2006)

Sind mit eingerechnet, hab Odyssey angeschrieben, Gewicht vom Euro BB teile ich dann mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (18. Oktober 2006)

Neues zur Wombolt: Laut Peoples wiegen die Kurbeln mit Schrauben, ohne Lager 775g, laut SportImport 780g ohne Schrauben, ohne Lager - ich denke mal dass die 850g Parano stimmen, Evil hat 832g gewogen - so in dem Dreh wirds sein, je nach Fertigungtoleranz.


----------



## evil_rider (18. Oktober 2006)

Aff?e schrieb:


> fürn mauntanbaig



war im vergleich auf bestimmte BMX räder bezogen...


----------



## -cedric- (18. Oktober 2006)

weiss gerade jemand ob die ti. achse der khe hindenburg leichter ist als die ti. achse von profile?


----------



## jimbim (18. Oktober 2006)

leckt mich, gewichtshuren


----------



## Pesling (18. Oktober 2006)

-cedric- schrieb:


> weiss gerade jemand ob die ti. achse der khe hindenburg leichter ist als die ti. achse von profile?



KHE = 136g
Profile = 160g


----------



## -cedric- (18. Oktober 2006)

ne shit jetzt hab ich schon die von profile drin ! hab eben die hindenburg und profile race zuhause!


----------



## zimtstern. (25. Oktober 2006)

habs genauso gemacht wie du pesling, 

auch die profile race cranks + khe titan achse 
und das sei laut der lokalen bmxer hier die beste lösung.


----------

